# For all you Storch fans.



## Tieleader (Nov 3, 2018)

Hey,all. So, got back from the AHM today with a treat for you guys. I got a private backstage pass to the hangar for some photo ops. Literally just me and a hangar full of wonderful old birdies.So naturally took advantage of the situation! Took walkies around everything I haven't posted before and wanted to share with you guys. I be parting these out over the next week. To start here's a Fieseler Fi-156C Storch . For all the guys that have been sitting on that Hasagawa 1/32 kit here you go! If anyone has requests for the next set(pretty obvious what is in the background) I'll set those up next. I have Bleriot XI,Cessna Bobcat,Grumman Goose,T-6F Texan, and Waco UPF-7 pixs. If no one requests anything specifically I'll just post randomly. It's my goal to go around EVERY piece in this fabulous new museum so if anyone has request for modeling details or you just like AFVs,arty, whatever -please let me know! However since this is an aircraft forum I don't want to really post AFVs (although some of you guys liked my Matilda pixs). So here's the available list so far. 
American Heritage Museum Artifact List - The Collings Foundation
If anything strikes a cord let me know and I will PM you any pixs I have! So without further adeau on with the show....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 3, 2018)

and more...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 3, 2018)

and more...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 3, 2018)

and more...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 3, 2018)

Last ones, promise!
Also a couple bonus ones of the Vin Fiz replica I painted to many years ago that I want to remember....
Hope you guys enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 3, 2018)

Great reference shots fro when I build my Tamiya Storch. Thanks for posting. 

I took a bunch of pics of Paul Allen's Storch in Everett but yours are more detailed.


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 4, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Great reference shots fro when I build my Tamiya Storch. Thanks for posting.
> 
> I took a bunch of pics of Paul Allen's Storch in Everett but yours are more detailed.


It's called "AOCD" (Aviation OCD)


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 4, 2018)

Fantastic shots!
Thanks for sharing- in regards to AFVs - we discuss everything from Bacon to Chemtrails, so posting AFV/Arty/Messkit photos is perfectly fine.

WWII General is usually the spot where non-aircraft stuff appears


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2018)

Great detail pics - thanks for posting.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2018)

With all here.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2018)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 4, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Fantastic shots!
> Thanks for sharing- in regards to AFVs - we discuss everything from Bacon to Chemtrails, so posting AFV/Arty/Messkit photos is perfectly fine.
> 
> WWII General is usually the spot where non-aircraft stuff appears


I just want to clear the admin/moderators first. If NO one objections I'll let them rip! Be warned though I've spent every Saturday and Sunday, for 7 hours each day, for the past 3 weeks clicking pixs like these, in this amount of photos, so these won't be small posts. Or is that what you guys are hoping for? Let me know...


----------

